# our new puppy Dusty



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics of our new puppy Dusty.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

He is so cute! How old is he?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He is adorable!!! I love to see them grow so keep posting pics.


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

He's beautiful. Best of luck with him!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Dusty is just too cute. Does he still have puppy breath? Gotta love the puppy pudge


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

What a sweetie! I miss puppy breath!!!!!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Me too Robin...... wish they could figure out how to bottle that. But then I think you also have to have the squirming, wiggling, licking puppy to make it special. If you didn't have that, then all you would have is a smell.


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww, what a cute little puppy!

Have you got any more? I'd love to see some!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

HI all and thanks! dusty is already growing so fast it is hard to believe!

Here is a pic of my hubby and our 3 kids.

Brutus.....11 years
Sunni.....almost 2
Dusty..the baby


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

What a wonderful picture! Definitely worthy of a frame. 

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is a good picture. A perfect 'family" pic.....well except you're not in it, but I guess someone has to take the pic.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

What a great picture! Your kids are adorable.


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

What a nice picture. How do they all get along together? Our 10 year old Golden, Red, and Jerzey(puppy) were kept separate for a few months. But Red is blind so it was more unusual.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

yep !! very nice pics, they look so sweet when they're small don't they, but there's a little rascal just waiting to get out


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

They do really well together. Sunni and Dusty the two younger ones have played since they met...and havent stopped yet. Brutus...the older one...well Brutie doesn't play...lol...he just follows em around...At first he didnt really want Dusty to bother him..but we are noticing day by day that he is showing him more attention.

mary jean


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

What a lovely photo and what beautiful goldens  thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, here are two more pics of Dusty. I caught him in the bathroom splashing around. If he can find the water she will do is best to get into it. The second pic I thought was so cute....almost as if to say...me...im not dong nothing!

mary jean


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

ha ha ha .....That is cute. Yep. He's a water loving dog.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

He's so cute...I love the second one with the water.. likes he's not doing anything...
Can't wait to see more Pictures...

Aleesha


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: Fortunately, Samson hasn't discovered the toilet yet.....but now I'll know to keep a watch out for that....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: Fortunately, Samson hasn't discovered the toilet yet.....but now I'll know to keep a watch out for that....



wow you haven't had the kong in the toilet and then the dog goes after it and empties water (sometimes blue water) all over the house like a trail!! LOL Hooch has done that more than once. He goes in, drops the kong and then digs it out and leaves his trail all over the house. I now keep all lids shut!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Hooch has done that more than once......I now keep all lids shut!!!


You didn't learn the first time?


----------



## Marion (Sep 9, 2006)

What a beautiful head! It is has to crunch


----------

